# Organic turnkey printing service



## Muzidien (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone know of a turnkey service like printmojo that is 100% organic - both the tshirts and the ink?


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

No. Please start one!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

By "turnkey", does that mean that you would need to have an online store as well provided by the printing service?

There are probably "organic" screen printers out there that can print on organic garments with eco-friendly inks. But they may not have the "online store/warehousing/fulfillment" options.


----------



## Muzidien (Mar 20, 2008)

Rodney said:


> By "turnkey", does that mean that you would need to have an online store as well provided by the printing service?
> 
> There are probably "organic" screen printers out there that can print on organic garments with eco-friendly inks. But they may not have the "online store/warehousing/fulfillment" options.


Ideally, I’d like to be find a company that could integrate into my website, handling transactions and warehousing/fulfillment needs until I am at the point that I can transition over. Companies like tsdesigns and newell can handle the organic printing and ink, I am just looking for a few more options…


----------



## eco-steve (Jan 28, 2009)

Just read your post. Did you ever find a company that could do what you are looking for. I am looking for a similar type of company
thanks
Steve


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It's early, pre-coffee, I read this as turkey. That's a bit cruel I thought ;-)


----------



## kendal (Jan 20, 2017)

any leads on this?


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Not sure what you mean by "turnkey". There are probably many fulfillment services that can provide organic apparel and water-based inks. It is just a matter of the provider having access to and organic, hemp, bamboo supplier.


----------

